# Smoking for the Children



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

I found this article pretty ironic and thought that I should share. Dean

*Stogie Commentary: Smoking for the Children*

Tuesday, February 3rd, 2009  It happens to me from time to time, and I'm sure it has happened to many of you too. You're sitting at one of the increasingly rare bars that allow smoking, enjoying a cigar, and suddenly you're being harassed by an anti-tobacco zealot.







Often they flap their hands around, pretending to cough as they wave smoke from their face. On rarer occasions they will confront you to loudly proclaim, "That stinks! Can't you put it out?" They might even laughably suggest you are killing them or giving them lung cancer by smoking nearby.
I write "laughably," by the way, because even government studies suggest non-smokers need to live with smokers for decades before any measurable increased risk is detected. So a few seconds, hours, or even days adds virtually zero risk. But I digress.
How to respond to such a person is not an easy question to answer. We cigar smokers are generally considerate people, so while telling them to buzz off with some choice words has its appeal, that's not the route I usually take. Instead, I often just say sorry it offends you and go on smoking, or recommend a nearby bar that doesn't allow smoking. If it's not inconvienent for me I may even move to another part of the bar.
But since the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP ) is about to be funded through massive tax increases on tobacco, including roughly 40 cents per smoke for premium cigars, I've got a new reply to this annoying breed of anti-tobacco zealot: "I'm smoking this cigar for the children."
After all, only with enough smoking will the government be able to pay for the SCHIP program. In fact, it is estimated that 22 million new smokers will be needed to fully fund the egregious scheme.
And that brings me to the final thing to say to the kind of person who would harass a complete stranger engaged in a perfectly legal activity. From now on, I plan on asking: "Why aren't you smoking? Don't you care about the children?"
_-Patrick S_


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I love it!!! :tu


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I missed that one... thanks for posting.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Heh. Well that's a different way of looking at it.


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks - I'm now smoking for children


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow. I knew the direction it was going, but I like it.


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

im waiting for the law forcing people to smoke to "save the children" to fund schip


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

“Why aren’t you smoking? Don’t you care about the children?”


That's great!
I'd like to have that on a tee-shirt.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

How insensitive of you! Save the children! Do it for the children!


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

strider72 said:


> How insensitive of you! Save the children! Do it for the children!


ound:

Indeed, who will think of the children!?:rotfl:

I'd like to see Jon and Daniel organize a virtual "herf in" especially dedicated to "the children," complete with a press release and everything. :banana:


----------



## Zarathustra19 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes! Every time someone tells me how much they hate smoking I'll have to reply, "you mean you hate children?" This will be fun.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

I found this little gem.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Now we can tell our children "smoking good for you, Big Brother tells us to."


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

haha, thanks for sharing!


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome, I'd love a bumper sticker with that on it.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

That's just one more benefit to lighting up that stogie.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm going to use the line from now on, thanks.


----------

